# What are the best job boards in Canada?



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi,

I want to know what are the best job boards to find chemical engineering, process engineering jobs and other related disciplines in Canada.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jorge85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know what are the best job boards to find chemical engineering, process engineering jobs and other related disciplines in Canada.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Just Google "job boards Canada"


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, and don't forget that you'll not be able to just come to Canada and get a job as a Chemical Engineer... you must be registered/licensed to work in Canada.

This process will take both time and money.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Chemical Engineers - Canada Immigration and Visa Information. Canadian Immigration Services and Free Online Evaluation.


indeed,com canada is a good place to start. My nephew used them very successfully.

His visa was actually fast tracked.


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

Indeed.ca


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Jorge85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know what are the best job boards to find chemical engineering, process engineering jobs and other related disciplines in Canada.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



You cannot work as an engineer in Canada. You might get work as an engineering tech or the like, but you will not be allowed to work as an engineer as that is a regulated profession.


----------



## Alpha33 (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

I am an Engineer+MBA. planning to apply for Canada PR for ICT Business Analyst.

I do not have experience in Australia or Australian client. I have always worked for Banking/ Financial Services domain for UK and Europe region.

1. How easy or difficult it is to get a job as a BA in Australia? 
2. Also, what can I do now to increase my chances of getting job early? (Any certifications, job sites that i can apply from india?)
3. Generally, how many days/ months it take to get a job after landing in Ca?


Experience: 27 months as Application Developer
33 months as Business Analyst


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Alpha33 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Engineer+MBA. planning to apply for Canada PR for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Have you checked if you qualify for immigration into Canada? There is no answer to No.3. There are so many variables involved. You will require to get your education assessed to Canadian equivalency. International Credential Evaluation | World Education Services


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Alpha33 said:


> 1. How easy or difficult it is to get a job as a BA in Australia?


Why would anyone on a Canadian forum know anything about getting jobs in Australia?




> 2. Also, what can I do now to increase my chances of getting job early? (Any certifications, job sites that i can apply from india?)


It will be far easier to secure a job in country than from another country.




> 3. Generally, how many days/ months it take to get a job after landing in Ca?



This is impossible to answer as there are too many variables.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Alpha33 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Engineer+MBA. planning to apply for Canada PR for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Can I suggest that you repost this in the AUSTRALIA section of the forum


----------



## ssb1990 (Jun 1, 2017)

What about Linkedin JOB search? It works well in US.


----------



## Alpha33 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks. I have submitted documents to WES. Waiting for the result. My query is around Business Analyst (Financial Services/ Banking) job opportunities in Canada. Any views on that?


----------

